# Lively & Excitable



## Fionawhittaker (Apr 16, 2016)

We are on a waiting list for a puppy and every time we mention we are Cockapoo owners to be we get told - they're an excitable breed, very lively (and a girl would be calmer than a boy!)

Surely all puppies are excitable and lively, are cockapoos as constantly excitable as we keep being told? 

I'm not put off by the way, just curious from poo owners already out there...


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Honestly I don't think that they are any more lively and excitable than any other active intelligent breed of dogs.... my friend's border terrorist puppy was MUCH more full on than Dot and is much less obedient now - they were only a week apart in age. Last weekend we went to see friends with a gorgeous labrador puppy - 11 weeks old and the whole family were covered in holes from 'hyperdermic needle teeth'.
If you expect your cockapoo to be a dog and treat it as if it were a dog, rather than a cuddly teddy bear person (which is really hard - because they are sooo cute and such characters) and from the very beginning use positive reinforcement training to shape the pup's behaviour you will find your pup is just perfect in every way! (and mad )


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

From the pups we see in puppy class yes I would say possibly more likely to be lively and excitable than the average pup  but with sensible training and rules they are very trainable and settle down nicely


----------



## Bananas68 (Apr 8, 2015)

Max is definitely more excitable than my old dog, a shih tzu mixed with something. He's constant energy, even more so as a puppy. You could walk him for an hour and then he'd get home and start running in circles around the living room at full speed, leaping onto and off the couch for a good 15 minutes before finding something else to entertain himself. At night if I'm ready for bed but he thinks it's playtime, he grabs his squeaky squirrel and jumps right onto the pillow and starts squeaking. But he's such a goofball, I love him for it. I'm never bored with him around and he's always up for fetch until he realizes it's more fun for him to run around and us to chase after him with the tennis ball in his mouth. Even when he lays down, he sleeps with one eye open. As soon as you get up he's there with you holding a toy in his mouth.


----------



## TombRaider (Dec 22, 2015)

Brooklyn is in play mode all day/every day. We can play fetch for hours without her getting tired or bored. I've joined a puppy and play group...it is off leash play and they set up an agility course.


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

They are very lively and they will tire you out but you will enjoy every minute, there's never a dull moment with a Cockerpoo.
Our Millie certainly changed our lives she keeps us fit and active.


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

From what I have gathered in my limited experience regarding their temperament - I don't think it makes any difference as to whether you get a boy or a girl. Like humans every one has a character all of their own. Yes, they are excitable and full of beans, but worth every mad moment!!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

They are lively and very intelligent. So as Marzi says, you need positive reinforcement from day one. When the get older the "settle" although not "that much". ;-)

You can find the "odd" cockerpoo that is calmer. I have a boy and a girl. She is MAD and a typical cockerpoo clown. He is very calm and much more subdued. I thank the golds everyday that he is a calm one, because two the same would have been fun but hard to manage. 

With time in training and love they blossom and you will not have a better dog in your life than a cockerpoo (me thinks)


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello. i have a cockapoo that just turned 4. she is a lot calmer now then when she was say 2..but if you teach them well and get them to obey you and to come when called and all the little other thing that they have to learn .they will be just fine ,they are more excitable then most dogs,and i do think that is because they are far more intelligent then most dogs.and there mind works a lot faster .so they are all ways looking for fun.But you will not find a more loveable or loyal dog any where.He/she will all ways melt your heart.even if your mad at them for something. If i correct ginger for some thing she will lay down on the floor right in front of me put her head between her front feet and look up at me with the saddest eyes you will ever see. when they are young they are a hand full,but so is every puppy .it all in how you train them ok.
good luck ,and when you get your new poo we all want photos ok...


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Generally they do seem to be just a bit more bonkers than some dogs, although maybe not more than some working type pups, Dudley was really hard work and we were shattered when he was a pup, he calmed down quite a lot from about 3, he is slightly reactive over some things and still gets over excited when people first come to the house but generally lays around most of the day othertimes.


----------



## Carla (Aug 5, 2015)

I have a one year old Cockapoo (English cocker/toy poodle cross) and he is a brilliant dog, if nothing is happening he will happily doze for as long as it takes but the minute you move he is up and ready for action if that is what is happening. He has mixed exercise, some days just a road walk and other days an off lead run and on the rare occasion no walk at all and he fits in with whatever is happening. We play ball in the garden and sometimes a mini agility course and he has plenty of toys and chew sticks to keep him entertained too. He is good fun and ran onto a football pitch today to get the ball during a game which was a little embarrassing but did come back after a quick call and whistle but the majority of the time he is a calm well behaved dog although he still has his crazy doodle dash when the mood takes him and likes to chase birds (and footballs!) They are all very different and we think we are very lucky he is such a good dog.


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Bananas68 said:


> Max is definitely more excitable than my old dog, a shih tzu mixed with something. He's constant energy, even more so as a puppy. You could walk him for an hour and then he'd get home and start running in circles around the living room at full speed, leaping onto and off the couch for a good 15 minutes before finding something else to entertain himself. At night if I'm ready for bed but he thinks it's playtime, he grabs his squeaky squirrel and jumps right onto the pillow and starts squeaking. But he's such a goofball, I love him for it. I'm never bored with him around and he's always up for fetch until he realizes it's more fun for him to run around and us to chase after him with the tennis ball in his mouth. Even when he lays down, he sleeps with one eye open. As soon as you get up he's there with you holding a toy in his mouth.


I could have written this post! Obi through and through!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lively? Yes. Excitable? Double yes. So it depends on whether that works for you or not. Poppy is much more of a live wire than we anticipated but she's trained us into submission and our home life is flexible enough to bend rather than snap in the cockapoo breeze


----------



## barkley (May 4, 2016)

Yes they are lively and excitable and they are so very energetic! We play at the park every saturday and sunday. Barkley love it.


----------

